# Body-Solid GLPH1100 versus the Bodymax CF800 Leg Press / Hack Squat machine...



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Asked this in a previous thread, but thought I'd give it its own...

I'm looking to get a leg machine in the near future, and my choice is between the Body-Solid GLPH1100 and Bodymax CF800 Leg Press / Hack Squat machine. There's a £300 price difference between the two -- the Bodymax is £599 at Amazon -- but they essentially look like the same piece of kit. Does anyone know if they differ from each other in any way? Or if one is preferred over the other for whatever reason?

Personally, I've found Powerhouse Fitness -- who make Bodymax equipment -- to be extremely unprofessional and petulant in the past, so am reluctant to deal with them again. But, if the CF800 is just as good as the GLPH1100, or better, it would be an easier choice to make.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Did you get one mate?


----------

